# problem with tank cycle



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a new 90 gallon tank that I started the cycle on jan 11th. I used brand new gavel but old filter media from an already cycled tank and 13 goldfish. I have been testing this tank occasionally and have never recived any ammonia or nitrite readings at all. but there are small levels of nitrate. is it possible it cycled over night? it never even got cloudy.Im really confused here. something dosen't seem right


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Did you add anything to the water? If not try adding something that promotes bacteria growth. I can but established bacteria at the lfs here in town.

-Kevin-


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ok, your question confused me a little. u said u started cycling jan. 11th and have had no ammonia and nitrite. It's jan 26, today and you said "is it possible it cycled overnight?" Overnight? It's been cycling for 15 days. If it doesn't have ammonia or nitrite by now than it's cycled. The only way u are going to lower nitrate is if you perform partial water changes or get an ass of plants, denitrator, or somehow figure out how to cultivate and keep alive anaerobic bacteria in your tank.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

What size is the goldfish? They might not be producing enough waste that the nitrate can't handle. Using old filter media always speeds up the cycling process. I suggest you put a bio load on this tank and see what happens. Lots of feeding and more fish. Then you can properly cycle the tank because you need that bacteria to get into the gravel and do its job.

SMTT


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

CHUD said:


> ok, your question confused me a little. u said u started cycling jan. 11th and have had no ammonia and nitrite. It's jan 26, today and you said "is it possible it cycled overnight?" Overnight? It's been cycling for 15 days. If it doesn't have ammonia or nitrite by now than it's cycled.


the thing is it never had ammonia or nitrite, im still waiting for it to show up, and peak before going to zero. it hasn't done that. thas why im confused


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> What size is the goldfish? They might not be producing enough waste that the nitrate can't handle. Using old filter media always speeds up the cycling process. I suggest you put a bio load on this tank and see what happens. Lots of feeding and more fish. Then you can properly cycle the tank because you need that bacteria to get into the gravel and do its job.
> 
> SMTT


I have 13 1" goldfish in it now, what would you consider to put a load on the 90 gallon tank.

the nitrate is a little strange it shouldn't be there yet, its not in my tap water.very low levels anyway.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well sometimes when cycling a new tank you can get lucky and its ready to go right away ... so looks like luck took a turn in your favour this time ... be thankful


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Look, the man used established media. That's the point of using established media. So you don't have to wait a few weeks to get the tank cycled. The whole point of cycling tanks is to establish beneficial bacteria and you already have enough from your previous filter media


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nitrofish - I have to agree, I think it has cycled, and you didn't notice.
otherwise how do you have nitrates?
I think it is ready.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

well I guess thats good then.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I'm currently cycling a salt water tank, I know it different, but I had ammonia spike (bad enough that I had to treat it, completely off the scale oh2: ) and nitrates have been reading for a while (and not in my tap water either) Last night I just started to get nitrites and ammonia is still present. Oh, and still getting nitrate readings. I'm baffled.

PS: all fish now dead, last one went last night. 1 at ammonia spike, 2 after water change with ammonia Tx, and the last one while water conditions were fairly livable. Starting to wish I had never tried marine.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

jabster said:


> Well, I'm currently cycling a salt water tank, I know it different, but I had ammonia spike (bad enough that I had to treat it, completely off the scale oh2: ) and nitrates have been reading for a while (and not in my tap water either) Last night I just started to get nitrites and ammonia is still present. Oh, and still getting nitrate readings. I'm baffled.
> 
> PS: all fish now dead, last one went last night. 1 at ammonia spike, 2 after water change with ammonia Tx, and the last one while water conditions were fairly livable. Starting to wish I had never tried marine.


that sux, I can't help though, I know nothing of marine.
but why did you have so many fish when you were cycling?


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Jack ass at LFS ,that I will no longer go, to told me one wouldnt be enough to cycle salt in my size tank. Which after some reading is actually a tiny marine tank @ 45G. I am going to pick up ONE damsel at another shop today. Another reason I wont go back is because they sold me apparently uncured live rock that they said was good to drop right in. Well, thats when I got my HUGE ammonia spike.....and some white spots on my fish :veryangry: Must read more, and stop listening to the idiots at some LFSs.

And to make it more confusing....Nitrates now at zero....nitrites climbing very slowly ~0.3 now. Ammonia at ~2.0. Starting to look normal now at least.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions


----------

